# ROM on Shoulder Press?



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

I have always used a full rom while doing a db shoulder press with the dbs touching the shoulders at the bottom but I see alot of people that only go half way!

Does it matter if you go all the way down or a few inches away as both ways seem to work with different people?

I only ask as shoulders are def my weak point.

Any thoughts?


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

With dumbell shoulder press i always go down to where elbows are just below shoulder level.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Personally I would bring it down so db's are level with shoulder then up to touch at the top.

Saying that, I rarely do db presses as prefer miliary press as think there is less risk of screwing up you shoulder if you get it a bit wrong!


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

bring it so top of the arms are horizontal (half reps to some) any more than that stresses my joints and takes the intensity away from the front delt


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

I do mp too and rest the bar on upper chest! Maybe i'll try not going all the way down to see what it's like


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

i have always worked on the idea that i should do the whole motion

so i do bring the dbs down and touch my shoulders

i see a lot of people doing half motions on a few excersizes, chins seems to be the exercise that is most halfed, i dunno if this matters or not


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

dumbell or barbell/smith still the same movement m8


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

erics44 said:


> i have always worked on the idea that i should do the whole motion
> 
> so i do bring the dbs down and touch my shoulders
> 
> i see a lot of people doing half motions on a few excersizes, chins seems to be the exercise that is most halfed, i dunno if this matters or not


chins is one exercise who should def use a ful rom the lower you go the more you stretch the lats can make the difference between repppin out 10 or 20


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Will the development of your shoulders differ by doing full range or a limited range?????


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

i dont see it as limited in this instance merely optimal


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I bring them down to ear level .Any lower with decent weight on and it fcuks your elbows


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

i do them so middle of dbs are ear level.. arms horizontal and forearms at 90% facing straight up, reduces strain alot of rcs and hasnt hindered shoulder development


----------

